# Hive Fleet Scylla WIP Thread



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Hive Fleet Scylla WIP Thread (Updated with Pics/13 Oct 2010)*

Yes, along with my chaos pals I decided to begin amassing an army of Tyranids. I just love the minis, and am looking more to have fun with this army than to win anything. I decided to name them in the same fashion (I guess?) as the other Hive Fleets and to try to give them a legendary sounding names, and so the first name I thought of was Scylla, the monster form Greek Mythology. No fluff even thought of yet for these guys, and all I have is a Warrior kit, a Hive Tyrant Kit on its way, and some Termagants and Genestealers from my friend's old Battle for Macragge set, but it will grow over time. As for color scheme, I am looking to try to replicate the look of the Arachnid Warriors from Starship Troopers. It will be interesting to see how that goes. Check back in a few hours for pics!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so here is the only Warrior I have assembled. Nothing special about him. I plan on giving one of the others a Deathspitter as well, and the third is going to have the Barbed Strangler. Sorry about the quality, I took this pic very quickly, and did not have a photo box handy.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

For those not familiar with Starship Troopers, the paint scheme I am aiming at is going to resemble these guys right here.


























Its definitely going to be a challenge, but its gonna look sweet when its done


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok time for a small update. Over the last couple of days I spent some more time working on my Warriors. Got one done each night, so the group is done. At least for now until I decide to add something else to them. Also the Hive Tyrant should get here over the weekend, but I'm going home to visit, so I won't get my hands on it until Sunday afternoon at the earliest. Maybe I'll do an unboxing vid or something and post it up on youtube under the same handle. Who knows, here are some pics.

The whole group. The middle one is my favorite out of them all.









When I saw the gigantic Scything Talons I immediately thought, "One of these have to have this". So I figured, why not the one with the special weapon! He looks crazy, but thats why I love it.









These guys are twins









My roommate should be bringing me his old nids from the old Battle for Macragge set after he returns from home this weekend as well, so hopefully I have a chance to get them stripped down and have a go at my prospective paint scheme. Until next time!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

hahaha i love that special weap dudes massive talons totally awesome


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Good start


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so I got my Hive Tyrant today. Had about 10 minutes to look over his kit before I had to get to class, and I won't see it again until Sunday afternoon. I must say I was impressed with the kit, and I look forward to putting it together. I also am looking forward to testing out my scheme on some termies, so here's to hoping my roommate remembers them lol. Til next time


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

AWSOME! I look forward t seeing those bad boys painted and ready for action... 
till your dead or I find somebetter... great movie!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Indeed. Def one of my favorites


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Update time. My friend did remember to bring his old 'nids. No pics of them right now, but hopefully by the end of the week I will have something with them. I have been neglecting my Chaos army lately, so I will be giving them some attention in the near future.

I spent last night working on my Hive Tyrant. I got him done, I just need to put his head on. Only waiting on filling the gaps in his head area to add the head. The first pic has him standing next to a DP for an idea of size.

































And I spent this evening working on the Ripper Swarm base that came with my Warrior kit. Looks like crap, but w/e. I will fix it up with some nice basing materials or something.

















Thats all for now. Like I said, I need to pay more Chaos army some attention, and I also have a pretty high work load over the next few weeks at college, so I might not be getting anything major done on any of my WIP armies. Until next time.


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice, I bought the Ripperswarms from Forge World as a gift for a friend.
Those really look awesome on the table! 
Looking forward to see ur Starship Troopers Scheme on them.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

i really cant wait to see the paint scheme i really love those films



Fireflies said:


> Nice, I bought the Ripperswarms from Forge World as a gift for a friend.
> Those really look awesome on the table!
> Looking forward to see ur Starship Troopers Scheme on them.


Firefly im hoping to get some of those rippers i prefer those to the normal at least they look like swarms. Sorry for taking the thread in the wrong direction.
:victory:

Gothic


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

It's cool. I agree, though. I plan on getting some of the forgeworld swarms


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I would like them once my parasite is done, but alias I do not have the funds for any of forge world's items. Doubt I ever will. They are just too pricey. Just like the big bugs.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! cant wait to see some of them painted. Will be following your progress.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Epic idea bro! an the color scheme isnt too shabby. you should see if you can convert a carni into that giant fire breathing beatle from the movies. that would be cool.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol yea, my Bio Plasma bug could turn out that way. Sorry for not updating this, as school has been very crazy lately. Hopefully within the next week I can at least provide some kind of update with some pics. Thanks to all who are watching!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

If you pull this off it should look great.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

A slight update on this thread. Money has been a little tight lately, and that being so I will not be buying any Tyranid models for a while. That being said, I tested out my idea for a color scheme on Dawn of War 2, and I came up with a result that I really, really like. The Hive Tyrant and Zoanthrope look the best with this color scheme. The rest of them will be adjusted to fit it better. I do not know when I will be doing more than just a test model up in this color scheme, though.


----------

